# [Q] transferring Game data from iPhone to Android



## Cannon_Foddr (Dec 13, 2013)

OK I know this is an Android forum... & I have already seen articles about transferring  [game] data between Android to Android (& even googled iPhone to iPhone) but here's a challenge......

_Is it possible to transfer the game save data from, say 'Subway Surfers' on iPhone, to 'Subway Surfers' on Android_ ??
_If so - How ??_ (in nice easy steps if possible)

A friend is taking the plunge, moving away from Apple & going Android 
- He's played quite a bit of Subway Surfers on his iPhone & he wants to carry over his progress onto the Android he's getting (a Galaxy S4 BTW), otherwise he's has to start from scratch.

I doubt it is even possible (I assume the save game format on iPhone is different to that on Android) - but in the unlikely event that it IS the same format....it would be nice to tell/show him how to do it


----------



## Cannon_Foddr (Dec 20, 2013)

Hmm 1 week, 58 views & no answers.. 
I guess then no-one has an answer


----------



## vats93 (Jan 9, 2014)

Cannon_Foddr said:


> Hmm 1 week, 58 views & no answers..
> I guess then no-one has an answer

Click to collapse



hey man did you find any answer yet?? im migrationg frm iphone 4 to nexus 5 and would love it if there is a way. been searching for hours but no luck


----------



## snx413 (Jan 9, 2014)

hi those may help you http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1353754
i dont know if it will work for all game this tutorial is older and may be outdated


----------



## ChubbaDub (Mar 2, 2014)

*Transferring Game data from iPhone to Android*

Hello,

I searched extensively for a way to transfer Subway Surfers game progress from iPhone to Android.  I never could find the "iPhone to Android Transfer" utility mentioned in the post above.  However, I was able to transfer the game progress from an AT&T iPhone 5 running iOS v7.0.6 and both an ASUS Transformer TF101 running Android v4.0.3 and a Verizon Samsung Galaxy S4 running Android v4.3 (baseband I545VRUEMK2).  Subway Surfers was v1.19.0.

To copy the game files off of the iPhone, you can use iTools 2013 from: www[dot]itools[dot]cn/itoolsyingwenbanxiazai

Once you launch the iTools utility and have your iPhone connected, go to: Applications > Subway Surf

You can try clicking the Backup button (Backup program and document), but this was unsuccessful for me.  Click on Browse and look for the Documents folder.  This is where the game progress is stored (that I could find).  Playdata is the important file, but I also copied onlinesettings and socialsettings.  I also copied the multiple playdata.x files.

The only way I could figure out how to restore the game progress on Android is to root the device.  You may be able to figure out another way if the game is saved to SD card, etc.

My Transformer was already rooted, so it was merely a matter of going to: Settings > Apps > Subway Surf and clicking Force stop and then Clear data.  This is an important step, since the files aren't recognized otherwise.  Next, just copy the files (which can be done under Windows with device plugged into USB) from above to: / sdcard / Android / data / com.kiloo.subwaysurf / files

On the Galaxy S4, it took a little more effort since it needed to be rooted.  There are numerous articles on how to root/unroot a S4.  Once done, the only difference from above is that there was a shader directory under com.kiloo.subwaysurf / files.  I'm not sure about the purpose of this folder, but I wound up deleting the entire com.kiloo.subwaysurf path and copying it back with just the files mentioned above.  Again, this was after clicking Force stop and Clear data (very important) on the S4.  The shader + cache folders were automatically re-created after playing.  The files above did not appear to get modified after playing, so the game might just be importing them the first time it's launched.

Your results may vary and rooting may not be necessary.  This is just what I figured out and may not work with future versions of Android/iOS/Subway Surfers.  The game still worked and retained game progress after unrooting the S4, btw.


----------



## Moonig (Apr 29, 2014)

in fact, iPhone can not transfer data directly to Android. Someone says that we can transfer data from iPhone to Android or in turn via email, iCloud, even iTunes. but you must backup data from iPhone via iCloud or email on PC. then transfer them to Android via USB. I provide a way to transfer music from iPhone to Android, and U can follow to move other files.
1. Set up iCloud both on iPhone and also laptop. Set up the Windows edition if your PC is with Windows OPERATING-SYSTEM.
2. Start the Synchronize feature of the iCloud in the iPhone options.
3. Sign in the iCloud with the Apple ID on the laptop, and you can to control your iPhone data files at this point.
4. Pick the music in your iPhone and synchronize them in your Computer's iCloud, if you like to put them in selected folders, you’re able to down load the music to your local folder.
5. Transfer music which is on PC to Android Phone via USB.

However, the method above is a bit trouble, you can also try some software totransfer data between iPhone and Android such as Phone Transfer. that also work well..


----------



## Ahmed (Apr 29, 2014)

It's not possible. Android and IPhone are different OS, how do you expect that files of IPhone would work in Android? You are saying that the data format is the same, maybe it looks from the outside, not from the inside. 

There's surely a difference between them. Besides, as far as I know, IPhone has got a lot of transferring restrictions. Personally, I would not suggest anyone to get IPhone if he has already got an Android device.


----------



## Dancelan (Jul 3, 2014)

*iAny Manager* is able to transfer games data from iPhone to computer, but I don't know how to import to Android, tell me if you can find out how to do.


----------



## androidrouen (Nov 8, 2014)

ChubbaDub said:


> Hello,
> 
> I searched extensively for a way to transfer Subway Surfers game progress from iPhone to Android.  I never could find the "iPhone to Android Transfer" utility mentioned in the post above.  However, I was able to transfer the game progress from an AT&T iPhone 5 running iOS v7.0.6 and both an ASUS Transformer TF101 running Android v4.0.3 and a Verizon Samsung Galaxy S4 running Android v4.3 (baseband I545VRUEMK2).  Subway Surfers was v1.19.0.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Guys you are a GENOIUS !!!! IT WORKS : i just copy the data/data ''files'' from the game jet pack joyrid, copy it to my computer and rename it "Documents", and with iTools i put it into ipad, and i started the game offline, and ......   look my picture ^^ i don't know how to hack on ios but easy on android, now i can transfer it !!!! yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## srinurv (Jan 13, 2016)

Friends i have solution transfer games data (like candy crash Sega, pet sega) iphone to android
From iphone 
Open game connect to face book 
Example your game in 43 level.
Goto android phone connect Facebook 
Install same game in android 
Open game and connect to Facebook first 
Your game level 43 
It's working on my side 
Thank you - RVS


----------



## S1ikIfy (Nov 11, 2016)

srinurv said:


> Friends i have solution transfer games data from iphone to android
> From iphone
> Open game connect to face book
> Example your game in 43 level.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to connect with Facebook, the game failed to transfer.


----------



## richarshub (Nov 14, 2016)

S1ikIfy said:


> I tried to connect with Facebook, the game failed to transfer.

Click to collapse



How did it fail? Any notification shown? As i know if you connect with Facebook you can follow this way. (other games, you may have to contact staff to fully transfer all game data to new account)


----------



## Knasttker (Apr 28, 2017)

Similar to the messages ,contact ,photos transfer program , but before you transferring them , you need to know size of the game


----------



## pablosheva (May 25, 2017)

*Android to iOS*

You have to understand that there are no services able to convert iOS app to Android online or something like that. To a good quality final product, you need to find an entire team of mobile app developers, designers, and testers who are able to convert iOS app to Android properly because of their experience in this sphere.


----------



## Jamsserty (Aug 10, 2017)

It's not difficult to transfer whatsapp messages from iPhone to Android, just need to use useful transfer program, you can transfer photo, music, text messages, contacts, videos, history and other data. 
how to transfer data between iPhone and Android phone,


----------



## Atifbaig786 (Aug 16, 2017)

Download a Mod and done.

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## kongsse (Sep 7, 2017)

It depends on the game developer. If the game had two versions, then most likely you can sync data from one device to another.


----------



## Brevinratliff (Nov 15, 2017)

youtu。be/oPv5VEjJsxk
easily transfer data from Samsung Galaxy to iPhone X, works with all the contacts, photos, text messages, songs and more.


----------



## pasler (Aug 2, 2018)

kongsse said:


> It depends on the game developer. If the game had two versions, then most likely you can sync data from one device to another.

Click to collapse



I used it to transfer my music for my iPhone , a nice tool .


----------



## haskeras (Aug 5, 2018)

This is hard to do on two different device.


----------

